# Browning Model 1971. 380 auto



## reddog24 (May 6, 2015)

Peace and Grace to all: Reddog24 from Phoenix, Az.

Does anyone have a simple procedure in reassembling the Browning Model 1971 380. auto?
While cleaning the weapon, I accidentally released the barrel lugs from their holding recess in the slide, and I can't get the barrel rotate back 1/3 to the right to reseal it. Thanks


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

I'm going to move this to the Browning subforum, to get more Browning-knowledge-specific eyes on it.


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hopefully this is no longer needed. Depress the lock nut on the end of the slide, twist and release to relieve recoil spring tension. Move the slide backward until the lugs will engage. Move the slide fully forward and replace the lock nut. The very similar Colt 1903 has arrows on the slide to aid takedown/reassembly.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

My used Model 1955 had the lug (slide Ring) came off during a firing session. Shut down the range a few minutes to search for it but I could not find it. Ordered one from Commemorative Arms Company - obsolete Browning Handgun Parts for 380 and 32 Caliber. He sent me the lug (slide Ring) from a 1971 model and it works great but looks a bit weird because it is larger than normal. As long as it stays on is what is important.


----------

